# Change the channel of a Season Pass



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Why do I have to create a whole new SP just to change the channel it's on? Not only is it annoying by itself to have to do that when switching an SP from, for example, SyFy to SyFyHD, but then I have to waste more time changing the recording priority of the new SP, waiting for the TiVo to redo the ToDo List, and canceling the old Season Pass. Worse, if the program in question has no new episodes, which is common between the 8-10 episode mini-seasons of cable shows, I can't make a new Season Pass at all. I have to wait months for new episodes to appear before making a Season Pass for the new channel.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tivogurl said:


> ...I can't make a new Season Pass at all. I have to wait months for new episodes to appear before making a Season Pass for the new channel.


Or setup an auto record Wish List for the program in question. After it starts recording the new episodes (a few months down the road), then setup the Season Pass and delete the ARWL. I agree though, it is a PITA to just change the channel of a Season Pass.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I was just thinking about something like this. My suggestion goes a little further. List the Season Passes by Title only, and when you go to set it up, or change it later, you could choose from any or all available channels from a checklist. There could also be an option to suspend recording, which has also been a common request for people going on vacation.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Or setup an auto record Wish List for the program in question. After it starts recording the new episodes (a few months down the road), then setup the Season Pass and delete the ARWL. I agree though, it is a PITA to just change the channel of a Season Pass.


Shows wander around channels so much these days, I just set ARWLs for just about everything, and rarely use SPs any more. Just seems to work better that way, for most shows.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Great idea OP! I would love to see this too.

- Chris


----------

